# Wallpaper



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You can check with a store that specializes in wallpaper BUT patterns routinely change and it's likely that paper is no longer available. There is a company or two that custom print wallpaper but it won't be cheap.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My wife is a wall paper girl and I'll ask her about it when she isn't grumpy.

I can't help with the paper but I have those butterflies on this Butterfly Weed by the hundreds if you need a few. There are 5 in this pic if I counted right and the B F weed is about 3 ft. across.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Wife said looking through pattern books that may still be available is a long shot but other than having a receipt or other record record that would probably be the best way. And as mark sr mentioned, if it is still made.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Sorry, but IMO the chances in finding that pattern will be like winning the 600 million dollar Powerball 3 times. So until its time to remove it or replace it, maybe have some fun with it. 

Someone you know in the family that is artistic especially a child /grandchild /niece/nephew /friend ? Cut out the bad places and have them draw with non-oil types paints (want to be able to paint or apply wall paper back over the wall) a matching leaf, insect, whatever ....that will fit in the cutout. To me, would be more fun for conversation if nothing else, than looking at bad wallpaper places. JMO


----------

